# Rechner als SPS-Station



## Paradox (2 Januar 2005)

Hi @ all!! 

Ich hab mal ne Frage ob vielleicht jemand weiss ob es eine SPS Simulationssoftware gibt (die evtl. ähnlich Siemens Simatic S7 ist) bei der ich jedoch lediglich eine Treiberstufe für die Aus- und Eingänge (Digital sowie Analog) an der PC Schnittstelle anschliessen kann. Das Programm soll auf dem Rechner laufen und nicht auf der SPS-Station. 

Für Hinweise wäre ich dankbar 

Gruß Para


----------



## kpeter (2 Januar 2005)

hallöchen

mal eine frage willst du eine softsps ( = also eine sps die auf denn rechner läuft und auch echte ein und ausgänge anspricht )

oder willst du nur eine simu software damit du das ganze testen kannst


zu ersteren weis ich gerade denn namen von siemens nicht dafür

zum zweiten kannst du entweder plc sim ( von siemens nehmen ) oder du nimmst trysim wobei du aber nur im pc bleiben kannst

oder ich hab deine frage falsch verstanden


----------



## Paradox (2 Januar 2005)

Ich will dass das SPS Programm auf meinem Rechner ausgeführt wird und ich ein extra Kästchen habe das ich an meinem Rechner anschliessen kann in welchem die Ein- und Ausgänge sind.

Dass heisst die CPU Baugruppe der SPS Station ist mein Rechner und eine I/O Baugruppe schliesse ich an ihm an.

Programmieren möchte ich mit Siemens Simatic S7 v.52 Prof


----------



## Markus (2 Januar 2005)

dann wäre die soft sps von siemens WINAC denkbar.

an den rechner kannst du dann beliebige simatic-hw über profibus anschliesen.

in den rehcner muss dazu eine karte mit profbus (dp) schnittstelle.
(zb: cp 5611 oder 5613)


kann auch sein das es 5511 und 5513 sind, das eine ist für pci und das andere für pcmcia. weiß grad nicht sicher welches was ist...


----------



## Paradox (2 Januar 2005)

Kann es sein das sowas hier das richtige ist?

http://www.inosoft.com/automation-solution/slot-controller/pcmatic-slot-controller.asp

Ich hab keine Ahnung ob das gut ist und geeignet für meine Zwecke. Ist auch nicht von Siemens. Sollte man besser Siemens Hardware nehmen?

Eine Karte die die CPU entlastet ist schon nicht schlecht aber wie sieht die I/O Schnittstelle für diese karte (oder andere karten) aus?

Würde mich über Tips freuen da ich auf dem Gebiet nicht allzuviel Erfahrung habe und eine Preisgünstige aber gebräuchliche Alternative suche ohne teure SPS Hardware auszukommen und (fast) nur mit dem Rechner.

Gruß Para


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (2 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

bei der PCmatic handelt es sich um eine Steuerung 
auf einer PC-Einsteckkarte, für die der Hersteller
*Digitec* verschieden SPS-Laufzeitsysteme anbietet
(S5, S7 ...):

http://www.digitec-engineering.de/deutsch/pcmatic-solution/pcmatic-solution.htm

Die Karte wird separat mit Strom versorgt, so dass 
Sie unabhängig vom PC läuft, auch wenn der PC 
mal abstürtzen sollte.




			
				Paradox schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will dass das SPS Programm auf meinem Rechner ausgeführt wird und ich ein extra Kästchen habe das ich an meinem Rechner anschliessen kann in welchem die Ein- und Ausgänge sind.
> Dass heisst die CPU Baugruppe der SPS Station ist mein Rechner und eine I/O Baugruppe schliesse ich an ihm an.



Ich kenne die PCmatic nicht genau, aber ich schätze 
dass Ihr *extra Kästchen* dazu einen Profibus-
DP-Slave-Anschluss haben müsste, vielleicht geht 
heute auch Ethernet.

Falls Sie das näher interessiert, die Fa. Hilscher 
bietet DPS-Baugruppen zur integration in eigene 
Hardware an:

http://www.hilscher.ch/products_group_embeddedsolutions.html



			
				Paradox schrieb:
			
		

> Programmieren möchte ich mit Siemens Simatic S7 v.52 Prof


... müsste mit der PCMatic laufen.

Allerdings wird da eine gewisse Summe zusammenkommen 
mit der PCMatic und der DPS-Hardware ...

Zu Ihrer ursprünglichen Frage:
PLCSIM von Siemens bringt Ihnen nichts, 
da die Signale nicht (auch nicht über PB) 
nach außen kommen da reiner Simulator.

Von Siemens gibt es mit der *WinLC* eine 
S7-kompatible Soft-SPS, aber auch hier 
bekommen Sie die E/As nur über den Bus.

An Siemens angelehnte SoftSPSen von ibh 
bzw. mhj finden Sie hier:

http://www.s5w.business.t-online.de/german/rt_sps.html
http://www.mhj-software.com/de/WINSPS.HTM

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Paradox (2 Januar 2005)

Danke für ihre umfassende Antwort!

Sie hat mich wirklich weitergebracht!

Gruß Paradox


----------



## Lazarus™ (17 Januar 2005)

*WinAC*

Also WinAC und die Hardware....   WOW
Kaum einer sagt,das es günstiger ist eine "echte" SPS zu nehmen und WinCC zu nehmen...    WinAC ist für einige Anwendungen gut, aber für einen Maschinenbauer ist das wohl eher nix...

Der Preis ist einfach zu gigantisch....


Andere Produkte kann ich nicht beurteilen,da ich die nicht selber kenne,die Preise sind auf jeden fall humaner...


----------

